# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Moir Rare Books on display, 14th-21st September, 2012

## gavin

A message from Nigel Southworth today:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

To coincide with the Centenary Celebration Conference some of the Moir Rare Books will be on display at the 
National Library of Scotland where they are currently held on long loan. This is an opportunity not to be missed.

 National Library of Scotland, George IV Bridge, Edinburgh EH1 1EW
Telephone: 0131-623-3700;          website: www.nls.uk/exhibitions.
Opening hours:    Mon-Fri: 10.00 -20.00       Sat: 10.00-17.00      Sun: 14.00 -17.00.
 *
Please note: Monday 17th is an Edinburgh Holiday and the NLS will only be open 14.00-17.00.
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can read more about the Moir Rare Book Collection here:

http://digital.nls.uk/moir/

----------

